# reworking raw files after already exporting ??



## justrollin (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi everyone I stuffed up today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I went through some photos and touched them up from there raw format and  then exported them but after doing that I realized I made the pixel  count to small now when i got back to the original raw files lightroom  no longer lets me import them (so I can redo them and save at the larger  pixel count) can anyone please tell me what im missing and why after  exporting you can no longer work on the original raw file 
thanks in advance Robbie


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi justrollin, welcome to the forum.

Unless you removed the raw files from the catalog, there are still there. So no you don't re-import them, you simply go back to the catalog and find the files and re-export (when you export you are creating a derivative of the original, the original raw is unaffected by this and you can repeat the export as often as you need, with as many different settings as you want).

But if you removed the raws from the catalog, that's a different problem. Get back to us if that's the case.


----------



## justrollin (Mar 11, 2012)

TNG said:


> Hi justrollin, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Unless you removed the raw files from the catalog, there are still there. So no you don't re-import them, you simply go back to the catalog and find the files and re-export (when you export you are creating a derivative of the original, the original raw is unaffected by this and you can repeat the export as often as you need, with as many different settings as you want).
> 
> But if you removed the raws from the catalog, that's a different problem. Get back to us if that's the case.



thanks for the reply Jim 
it was driving me crazy for hours 

cheers Robbie


----------

